# Despite violence, Mexico still attracts young expats



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

An article which should be of interest to some current or future expats in Mexico:



> Mexico gets a lot of bad press, but not everyone is scared off by the headlines. In recent years, amid an escalating drug war, tens of thousands of young foreigners — including waves of Latin Americans — have moved to the Aztec nation in search of job and investment opportunities not afforded in their home countries.
> 
> Most recently Mexico has absorbed more than 7,000 Venezuelans who left the unrest and economic turmoil in that South American nation. Prior to that, Mexico received similar groups from Argentina and Spain. But immigrants in Mexico City come from all over the world.


Click here  to read more.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

For most people, violence is on the 6pm news.

Mexico has a great economy and more opportunities compared to many nations. I saw a lot of younger expat, from all over the world, working and having families when I lived on the Riviera Maya. I know people living in Corazol, Belize that wished they could get a job in Chetumal and live in Mexico.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> For most people, violence is on the 6pm news.
> 
> Mexico has a great economy and more opportunities compared to many nations. I saw a lot of younger expat, from all over the world, working and having families when I lived on the Riviera Maya. I know people living in Corazol, Belize that wished they could get a job in Chetumal and live in Mexico.


A story - 40 years ago (or so) I was living in Guatemala and my work required I frequent Puerto Barrios. At the time there was a controversy as to whether Belize was independent. On the Guatemalan independence day they provided a free boat trip - via a flotilla of canoe-like boats - from Puerto Barrios to some southern 'city' in Belize. It was like Washington's crossing of the Delaware. Man - it felt like any person who was trying to be lost/forgotten was living in Belize. It was a scary place. I guess in the end Belize won the independence argument.

I laugh every time I see those early morning ads on TV selling vacation property in Belize. They show beautiful South Pacific type settings. But - unless you are a pilot with your own plane - where do you get the stuff to live on ?


----------



## wwmmd (Feb 8, 2015)

Violence is anywhere, but in my opinion if you aren't looking for coke or hookers at 4am you should be able to avoid any violence.. that goes for any city.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

wwmmd said:


> Violence is anywhere, but in my opinion if you aren't looking for coke or hookers at 4am you should be able to avoid any violence.. that goes for any city.


That's very true. You should always secure your coke and hooker by noon, so that you can safely enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

wwmmd said:


> Violence is anywhere, but in my opinion if you aren't looking for coke or hookers at 4am you should be able to avoid any violence.. that goes for any city.


Sounds to me as if you've been reading the Chamber of Commerce or Mexican Tourism authority press releases instead of watching the TV news or reading the Mexican newspapers.


----------

